# Average age of motorhome owners



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

When we have been on our travels we have noticed that a lot of motorhome owners seem to be older than us. This got us thinking on what age groups are actually motorhoming. I have added a poll to try and discover what the average age is. Never done a poll before so will have to see how this turns out. 

Would appreciate it if you could take part.

Thanks

Steve (36) and Carolyn (34)


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did add another option of 60+ in the poll but it doesnt seem to have been added. If any one falls in to that group feel free to post a reply saying.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

stecaz said:


> When we have been on our travels we have noticed that a lot of motorhome owners seem to be older than us. This got us thinking on what age groups are actually motorhoming. I have added a poll to try and discover what the average age is. Never done a poll before so will have to see how this turns out.
> 
> Would appreciate it if you could take part.
> 
> ...


There's a poll still active which you can access from the current front page survey box on the RH side..
Click on the word polls.
Takes you here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Surveys

Already been nearly 1300 votes. It takes a long time to reach that number.


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for that. I did have a quick look at what polls were there before i did it. Must get my eyes tested.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

stecaz said:


> Thanks for that. I did have a quick look at what polls were there before i did it. Must get my eyes tested.


Don't worry about it.
There's so much information around this site that I sometimes miss it and I've been here since very early on in its life.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like the demographic spread is similar to that of Harley owners.

Probably for the same reason - we are too old to run sports cars/bikes even though we can afford to.  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I am nearly 70 and we had a caravan for 40 years from 1965 until 2005. We then went over to a motorhome for more flexibility, especially as we no longer spend very long on any one particular site.

Camping with a caravan was ideal for the more static type of holiday with kids but now the van is by far the best bet.

As we like to travel up and down small mountains roads we have opted for a van conversion


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

djchapple said:


> I am nearly 70 and we had a caravan for 40 years from 1965 until 2005. We then went over to a motorhome for more flexibility, especially as we no longer spend very long on any one particular site.
> 
> Camping with a caravan was ideal for the more static type of holiday with kids but now the van is by far the best bet.
> 
> As we like to travel up and down small mountains roads we have opted for a van conversion


This is our first motorhome, we bought it last June. We had been on several caravan holidays but not actually owned one. We love it. We have 2 boys aged 14 & 11 and are now worrying what will happen in a few years if they dont want to come with us anymore and they are too young to leave behind. Will we have to give up motorhoming for a few years ? Hope not. We hope we will still be motorhoming in 40 years.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

stecaz said:


> We have 2 boys aged 14 & 11 and are now worrying what will happen in a few years if they dont want to come with us anymore and they are too young to leave behind. Will we have to give up motorhoming for a few years ? Hope not.


Ever seen "Home Alone" - a great documentary I thought. kids are very resilient, they'll get over it


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

They would probably decide to have a few friends round. Advertise it on the internet and we would get a phone call from the police saying there was massive party going on at our house. If we still had a house left. There will not be any party before anyone asks.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*age of motorhomes*

Mostly old/ Brits -German-dutch -French -Spanish .but Italians young and with children.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Gill is 38 and I am 39 (40 later this year    ) We dont often see M/H owners younger than us on site. But we still quiet often have a good chat on sites with other M/H owners. it not how old you are but how you live that matters.

Richard...


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

I totally agree with you Richard


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It is a pity you are so far away from us we could have met up one day. 

We are off to the CC site at Southport this Sunday for 3 nights and then to Burry Country park CC site for another 3 nights though.


Richard...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Our boys are 15 and 10 and must say the 15 year old is starting to turn his nose up but he is not being left because I think it does him good to get away from the square thing in the corner and to actually get up before 2pm!

Not only that I want him to see the world not just Yorkshire! Nothing wrong with Yorkshire just there is life outside - I hope!

BTW we are 44 and (30-12) and boys 10, 15 with 2 dogs (6 and 2).

Best thing we ever did buy a motorhome and when boys don't want to come and can be left without fear of large party bill - we shall be FREEEEEE!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our 2 daughters are 12 and 15, and I know what you mean about getting up on a morning. We have a van with bunks at the back and the kids stop there most of the morning. 

If we can not get Sky on site there is no stopping them from twisting. We have to select pitch's with no tall trees near them.

Looking foward to the days when it will only be the two of us and not forgetting the dog....


Richard...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooh don't tell our boys you have girls! they will be there with bells on! we have bunks at the side and they are occupied frequently until afternoon!

We have declined the sky option due to not wanting to go to the effort but relented on the freeview issue.

Are you off to Peterborough?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi we can not make Peterbourgh, Gill has to work that weekend  

But we keep trying to get to a meet but the timing is never right.

We had no choice on the Sky and we have recently given then mobile internet on the lap to so they can keep in touch with the world( IM messages)

Richard...

Here is a rare Pic of them outside the van and happy....


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We are 44 and I have a daughter of 15,a boy of 11 and my little girl is 8.we,and the two youngest love having a motorhome and cant wait for the next trip,whereas the eldest daughter hasn`t got a tiny bit of interest in it.she hasn`t even been in the motorhome since we bought it,even outside the house. 8O I think theres something wrong with her :lol: 
Still,she`s coming with us to Scotland later in the year whether she likes it or not. :evil: 

steve


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have a 16 year old son and 8 year old girl, both love the van because we go to places they like, then every now and then we have and "our" day. Which they don't like to admit but they actually enjoy too. 

I am a hard women I am beginning to think, they are both up by 8.30 at the latest but then we are all in bed by 10pm. We have no TV in the van as said before it does them good to get away from it, we play games and cards every night and I love to have fun and chat with them for a change. They do have their DS lites and these have been a god send on long journeys. 

We are between 50 and 36 me being the eldest  

Mandy


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

RichardnGill said:


> It is a pity you are so far away from us we could have met up one day.
> 
> We are off to the CC site at Southport this Sunday for 3 nights and then to Burry Country park CC site for another 3 nights though.
> 
> Richard...


Hi,

Hope you enjoy Southport and Bury. We have never been on a cc as we always use cl's, but we did go on our first trip in the motorhome to Ormskirk which is near Southport. It was a site we had been to before in a caravan when the boys were younger. Sure i heard advertised on the radio that there is a new pleasureland open now because it has been shut for a while. All i know about Bury is that they have a big market. We used to live in Manchester but never went.

We are off to our first rally at Beverley, are you not going to that?


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mandy

Our eldest is 14. He moans everytime we are going away but enjoys it while we are away. I think it is just the initial thought of what am i going to do without my friends and ps3 etc. We do have a tv in our motorhome which we have connected their old slim ps2. They can play games when we are on a long journey and we use it at night to watch dvds (things we have taped at home and copied to disc)

The boys get up when we do. Their bed is made up where the table is so we always get them up so we all can have breakfast.


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve

We have talked before about Scotland. You will all enjoy it, though your eldest might not like to admit it. Thats teenagers for you.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

stecaz said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> We have talked before about Scotland. You will all enjoy it, though your eldest might not like to admit it. Thats teenagers for you.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 
My husband is 39 and i'm 34.
Our children are boy 10, boy 7 and girl 6. They are all children who love being outdoors particuarly the eldest, always on his bike, so they absolutely love the motorhome. Well that is until recently......

We are are off to Ferry Meadows in 2 weeks with my parents, my sister/brother in law and nephew..... eldest says he only wants to come if the weather is nice!!!! So I thought i'd call his bluff and tell him i'd arranged for him to stay at home with his Grandma and Grandpa expecting him to be upset...... what did he say "oh good" he actually believes he is now staying at home!! That backfired on me! He's becoming a grumpy teenager at 10, how many more years of this?!!

Kirsty


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

60?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> becoming a grumpy teenager at 10, how many more years of this


 We have got two of them 12 & 15 and they have been like that for the last few years...
The youngers ones will learn to be grumpy even quicker as the older one learns them 

We have booked up to stop near Alton Towers in the May school hols. They all of a sudden seem quiet keen to go away on that trip. 

Richard...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> > becoming a grumpy teenager at 10, how many more years of this
> 
> 
> We have got two of them 12 & 15 and they have been like that for the last few years...
> ...


Hey Richard...That is one trip that I would get my eldest to go on.She just loves theme parks and all the big rides they have to offer.I have infact teased her about this before :roll: and i half got a "yes I would go on that one" response from her. :twisted:

steve


----------

